# @Gizmo



## Melinda (22/1/15)

Wishing you a very very Happy Birthday, my your future endeavours be as successful as your past ones and may the year ahead bring happiness, love and success.

Melinda, Derick and Kiddies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo have an awesome day!


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/15)

Thanks Guys!! I am such a spoilt, love all ya wonderful people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/1/15)

happy happy @Gizmo!!


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday BOSS  @Gizmo. Hope you get spoiled rotten!!!


----------



## Guunie (22/1/15)

I'm not like these lazy peeps, I'll be coming to Vape King today to wish you in person! hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (22/1/15)

Happy Bday @Gizmo i hope you have a great day!


----------



## rogue zombie (22/1/15)

Happy happy @Gizmo 
Hope your day is filled with tasty clouds


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

happy birthday @Gizmo, have a spoilt day.


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/15)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo, Hope you have a super awesome day !


----------



## Justin Pattrick (22/1/15)

Happy birthday!!! All the best have a great day


----------



## Sir Vape (22/1/15)

Happy Happy


----------



## Mitch (22/1/15)

Happy birthday man


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo 
Have an awesome day!


----------



## John (22/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo!


----------



## JakesSA (22/1/15)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## andro (22/1/15)

happy bday


----------



## Walied (23/1/15)

Gud afternoon my name is Walied and i just joined this chat group


----------



## Walied (23/1/15)

Happy birthday @Gizmo


----------

